# Gaunt is back for another round!



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Browsing the BL Author Blogs this morning, i happened upon a wonderful little tidbit (not to rip off Child-of-the-Emperor, with his tidbits from ADB :grin. Abnett has started writing an new story for his Gaunts Ghosts series of books under the Sabbat Worlds anthology. I am giggling in a very girlish manner right now over this. :yahoo: 



> Answers, and the return of Gaunt
> Having got my work room re-arranged, I thought I should christen it (and generate some proper headspace momentum) by switching to an entirely new piece of work, so I got stuck into the new Gaunt story I’m writing for The Sabbat Worlds anthology.
> 
> It was a smart choice. Not only is the story shaping up nicely (no, I’m not going to give too much away about it), but it, and the change of aspect and environment, has thoroughly re-energized me for everything else I’ve got to get on with. I’ve come through the last six months of tests and hospitals remarkably chipper and positive, but I don’t think I had properly realised how much I’d... curled up in a defensive ball, so to speak. Creatively, my gears were a little jammed, I think, like there was something wedged in there.


and also, my invitation to join Heresy-Online has not gone unnoticed!



> David - thanks for the invite.


hopefully we'll see another BL author join the ranks of Heresy. That would be nice. 

Commissar Ploss


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

If Dan Abnett joined.....I think I would die. I love Aaron from what I have read, _but_ one of the Ghost's novels were the first I had read when getting into 40K. I believe that the next full novel for Gaunt and the Tanith/Verghast/Belladon (It certainly is a mouthfull now!) Is too be called Salvation's Reach (Those who have read Blood Pact will understand why). I wonder if this is too be about the Hyrkans (Spelling?) When Gaunt was still in training if memory is right, that would be badass. Personally, I think that part of his history deserves its own series of novels or maybe even a stand alone book. Good find Commissar Ploss, and if Mr.Abnett does join, post in here!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

you bet, i'll keep you updated.


----------



## Jeanms_247 (Mar 3, 2010)

Just wondering since I'm new here, who are the other black library authors here ?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

The only other Black Library author that currently graces our forums (to my knowledge) is Aaron Dembski-Bowden. Author or such titles as _Cadian Blood_, and _Soul Hunter_, and such future titles as _Horus Heresy: The First Heretic._ I'm not going to give his username for privacy reasons. You'll have to figure that part out on your own.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

awesome stuff. regarding authors i have just read cadian blood(awesome to the max) and just started reading soul hunter


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

One more Gaunt novel for me to wish I had... :cray:

Between GWs plastic crack and Wizards' cardboard crack I havent baught a book in ages, I still hadent read half the Gaunt books.

By by the emp' if Dan Abnet joined Heresy, I do think there would have to be a parade.


----------



## Nikolai (Mar 16, 2010)

Another one...

Yes-yes, more-more. I have been hooked since I picked up the first book and since reading Blood Pact over christmas I have been beside myself looking for something to keep me occupied.


----------

